# Jewelry Making Supplies Wholesale, Cheap Beads and Charms



## jackeywang13 (Jul 26, 2012)

In today’s seed bead projects, I will show you how to make a seed bead bracelet that are fun to wear yourself and also as great gifts to others as well. In the whole project, only 3 kinds of beads, 1 roll nylon wire and 1 Side Cutting Plier is enough. The following are the detailed materials for making this seed bead bracelet:



3 kinds of beads in the seed bead bracelet:

Opaque 12/0 Glass Seed Beads

Bicone Czech Glass Beads

Tube Beads
Thread for the seed bead bracelet:

1 roll nylon wire 

Tool for the seed bead projects：

Side Cutting Plier

How to make seed bead bracelets?

*Step1: Make the first layer of the seed bead bracelet*

Before start to make beaded bracelets, you need to observe the item carefully and figure out its main structure. In this seed bead bracelet, the whole product can be divided into two layers; here we can firstly begin with the first layer.

Firstly: Break all Tube Bead into two 10mm long sections (in this seed bead bracelet, 9 sections are ok), then cut out a 100mm long nylon wire and then unfold it. After that, add on the beads: one green Opaque 12/0 Glass Seed Bead at the center, then each wire tip one Tube Bead and one green Opaque 12/0 Glass Seed Bead.
Secondly: Add one clear Bicone Czech Glass Bead on each tip and then cross through one green Opaque 12/0 Glass Seed Bead, next another one clear Bicone Czech Glass Bead on each tip again. After tighten the wire, you will see a “bloom” pattern.



Thirdly: Add the following beads on each wire in order, they are: one green Opaque 12/0 Glass Seed Bead, one Tube Bead.



Fourthly: Repeat the second action for another bloom in the seed bead bracelet; then repeat the third action and then cross the wire tip through one green Opaque 12/0 Glass Seed Bead at the end.

*Step2: Make the rest part of the first layer*
Except the main adornment, the rest part of this seed bead bracelet is comprised of green Opaque 12/0 Glass Seed Beads. The beading method is: add one Opaque 12/0 Glass Seed Bead on each tip and then cross through another one. Just repeat the actions until you get the ideal length.

At last, pull the wire to the starting seed bead, and then add one more seed bead on the below tip and string the starting one, then cross pass one seed bead to connect the head part and ending part.

*Step3: “the rest part” of the second layer of the seed bead bracelet*

To this layer, you can begin with making “the rest part” like that in step2. The beading methods are almost as similar as the step2, but the difference is that you should share the inner seed beads to assemble the two layers together. 

*Step4: The main bloom part of the layer 2*

For this part, you can just refer to the step1. 

*Step5: Complete the center bloom part*

Cut out another section nylon wire, the length may be 100mm. Share the tube bead and then group the 4 Bicone Czech Glass Beads and seed beads as “bloom” like you did in the above steps.
After that, tie a knot at last and the whole seed bead bracelet making project is done!
In this beading tutorial, though the materials are really simple, yet you should pay highly attention to the structure of the seed bead bracelet. Only when you get that point clearly, you will make beaded bracelets more easily and efficiently!


----------

